# Máquina de humo Antari f80 con la bomba rota, ¿por cuál la puedo reemplazar?



## car69194 (Abr 13, 2011)

hola amigos del foro....veo que todo ustedes son unos capos en estos temas..tengo conocimientos pero tengo una duda...que tal vez ustedes puedan ayudarme....ok les cuento.
yo ya tengo una maquina de humo es una antari f80. la cual tengo averiada la bomba...queria consultarle a algunos de ustedes por que tipo de bomba podria remplazarla....logicamente por alguna  que no sea la original,  que esta un poco pìcante en precio para mi gusto...espero puedan ayudarme y les doy las gracias de ante mano


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola car69194, mirá yo lo que haría seria conseguir una bombita de esas que se usan en los sapitos (o zorrinos, depende como le llamen) que se usan en los autos. no son muy caras que digamos y las venden en las casas de repuestos para autos. Cuando digo no muy caras seguramente que valen menos que una bomba original de maquina de humo =P


----------



## fgalli (Nov 20, 2013)

Alguien posee manual o diagrama de la placa de control.
Quemo transformador de 9v de la placa.
Lo cambie y cuando termina de calentar prende led verde de Ready y empieza a tirar humo sola (arranca sola la bomba). ...


----------

